# Poor soul #3 THE AFTERMATH!!!!!!



## Cypress




----------



## SMOKE20

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

UMMM YES, I am in


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

YES I'm in!

I was just gonna do this myself, lets blow the crap outta him.

BTW I made up a list of recent hits, I'll start PM-ing.


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

*YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I'm sure no-one saw _this_ coming.....:evil:

_*Muwhawhawhahahahahahahahahahahahaahaaahaahahahaaaaaa!!!!!*_

*Sam You Rock!!!!!*

I say let's get the Bastage!!!!! ound:

.


----------



## Strick

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

WTH not...In


----------



## Esoteric

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

And you know this.........MAANNNNNNNNNN !!!! I am in there like swimwear!!:banana:


----------



## Ray

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

IN!

And no, I will NOT contribute to rebuilding your house or mailbox!
:bounce:


----------



## andrew s

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

Haven't missed one of these since I joined so I am in.

Someone has to send the pineapple and grape white owls.


----------



## jessejava187

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

count me in


----------



## MrMayorga

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

These are *ALWAYS* and I do mean *ALWAYS FUN*. *Let's DO IT!!!*


----------



## holmes711

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

I haven't been taken out but I gotta help out the brothers that have. Count me in!


----------



## shuckins

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

can i join in?
i think bombing is fun!!

0550 3699 3000 0155 3863
0550 3699 3000 0117 7458
0550 3699 3000 0118 0212
0550 3699 3000 0117 8684

:rotfl:


----------



## SmokeRings

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

Im Game!!! Count me in!


----------



## 5.0

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

Am I too late? One biker to another? Thanks In Advance if I make the list....and thanks in advance for the offer.:banana::banana:


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*



shuckins said:


> can i join in?
> i think bombing is fun!!
> 
> 0550 3699 3000 0155 3863
> 0550 3699 3000 0117 7458
> 0550 3699 3000 0118 0212
> 0550 3699 3000 0117 8684
> 
> :rotfl:


*Sweet!!!! We knew we could count on you Ron!!!!:thumb:*

:high5:


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*



shuckins said:


> can i join in?
> i think bombing is fun!!
> 
> 0550 3699 3000 0155 3863
> 0550 3699 3000 0117 7458
> 0550 3699 3000 0118 0212
> 0550 3699 3000 0117 8684
> 
> :rotfl:


Of course. I knew I could count on you. The more the merrier.


----------



## zitro_joe

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

I'll join...


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

I'll throw up some sticks!!!! Do I send em to someone who'll compile them into one Little Boy? Ooooo can we can we can we???


----------



## stu929

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

Of course Im in!!!!


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*



shuckins said:


> can i join in?
> i think bombing is fun!!
> 
> 0550 3699 3000 0155 3863
> 0550 3699 3000 0117 7458
> 0550 3699 3000 0118 0212
> 0550 3699 3000 0117 8684
> 
> :rotfl:


ound: I should have known you'd want in on this!


----------



## JGD

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

i'm in!


----------



## Plop007

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

If their is room I would love to join.

so all you do is give m the address at the right time and liftoff? lol.

bomb someone with my uber smokes.


----------



## Ray

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

I'll GLADLY supply his mailing address to any who need it. :banana:


----------



## Stench

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

Count me in!


----------



## Pugsley

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

Sign me up! :banana:


----------



## MrMayorga

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

*18 BOTL's* so far! Ohhh this is going to be *SOOOO* *GREAT!*


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

I feel sorry for the mail man.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

aaaahahahahahahaha!!!! i can't WAIT to see this!


----------



## danmcmartin

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

I'm in if you'll have me!


----------



## cp478

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

I am sorry to say i just can't join in on this one!
best of luck to you all!


----------



## veteranvmb

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*



MrMayorga said:


> *18 BOTL's* so far! Ohhh this is going to be *SOOOO* *GREAT!*


 I am so far in, let me know.

 Much regards Jerry


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

You think we can get 30?


----------



## zeavran1

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

Count me in please! How do I get the info?


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

I will get the full info out once I know about how many people we will have. I am hoping maybe we can get 30. This Poor Soul is going to be hurting.


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*

Poor soul #3 !!!!!!!


----------



## MrMayorga

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing*



Cypress said:


> I will get the full info out once I know about how many people we will have. I am hoping maybe we can get 30. This Poor Soul is going to be hurting.


Like he or she doesn't deserve this SMACK DOWN!


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/12/09*

Launch date in title.


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

Revised Date due to Columbus Day.


----------



## 5.0

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

Done!!!!!!


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

I am such a tool today. Work and PUFF isnt mixing well.


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

Hey i can thread jack because its my thread but I am leaving work and heading for some drinks and oysters. LOL


----------



## mc2712

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

OK, I want in on this Mass Bombing.


----------



## Plop007

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

Dude's gunna get nuked so hard.


----------



## MrMayorga

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*



mc2712 said:


> OK, I want in on this Mass Bombing.


Alright Chris! That makes *22* of us! I sure pity the fool! But then again, *NO I DON'T !!!*


----------



## SMOKE20

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

30 bombers is alot. Holy crap


----------



## Ray

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

He better have a darn good bomb shelter!!!!


----------



## MrMayorga

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*



SMOKE20 said:


> 30 bombers is alot. Holy crap


Unfortunately we still have a ways to go to get to 30. CMON Guys and Gals, *JOIN IN ON THE FUN!!!!*


----------



## baddddmonkey

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

Count me in as well!


----------



## Stench

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

We need to make sure children and small animals are out of this house asap!


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

Like this Ray?


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

*That poor soul is sure gonna need it!!!!*


----------



## Ray

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

Yup, only thing missing is a big EMPTY humidor! LOL


----------



## ROB968323

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

I'm in. :banana:


----------



## MrMayorga

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

Alright *24* and counting!! But we still need *MORE, MORE, MORE!!!!*


----------



## 5.0

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

I am really starting to pity the poor bastidge gettin' bombed.....I guess I should have pity for the mailman:fencing::fencing:eep:oke::bl


----------



## SMOKE20

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

We need more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plop007

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

Does the poor soul have enough room for all these bombs lol?


----------



## zitro_joe

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

Wow, this is going to be a beat beatdown...seriously.


----------



## MrMayorga

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*



Plop007 said:


> Does the poor soul have enough room for all these bombs lol?


Who Cares! Coolers are cheap enough this time of the season.



zitro_joe said:


> Wow, this is going to be a beat beatdown...seriously.


Like he / she doesn't *DESERVE IT!!!*


----------



## Amlique

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

Ding dong.

"Who's there?"

"It's Amlique. Can I come in?"

Sign me up.


----------



## MrMayorga

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*



Amlique said:


> Ding dong.
> 
> "Who's there?"
> 
> "It's Amlique. Can I come in?"
> 
> Sign me up.


Alright Jon! Welcome to the Mass Beat Down! That now makes *25* bombs hitting the air. I just hope that when they land, they don't trigger an *EARTHQUAKE!!!*


----------



## smelvis

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

If you still need more, just tell me what to do and I'll do it.


----------



## tmanqz

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

I'm in.


----------



## MrMayorga

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

Welcome Tim & Dave! That makes *27 *of us and if memory serves me correctly that matches Poor Soul 1. C'mon BOTL's and SOTL's! Let's make this the *BIGGEST BEAT DOWN* to date!!!


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

3 more!!!!!! 3 more!!!!!!


----------



## MrMayorga

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

Where's the *SMACK TALK* for this *SMACK DOWN????*


----------



## Stench

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*



Stench said:


>


that's gonna give me bad dreams =(. I HOPE IT GIVES THIS POOR SOUL THE SAME!!!!!


----------



## andrew s

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

Gonna be some carnage, I'm sure the tubed white owls will survive though.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

Okidoki so I guess we're supposed to contact Cypress for this guy's addy, right?


----------



## Ndimarco

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

If theres still room I'm in! Let me know!


----------



## rajuabju

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

I'm in. Let me know who.

I will CRUSH YOU!!


----------



## MrMayorga

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*



eyesack said:


> Okidoki so I guess we're supposed to contact Cypress for this guy's addy, right?


Cypress seems to have gone MIA. I sent him a PM over the weekend and have yet to hear back from him?????


----------



## MrMayorga

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

YeeeeeHaaaaaw! Alright Nick and Danny! That's *29* bombs that will be hitting the airways. I believe this is a *New Record!* WooooHoooo! This is starting to get *REALLY SCARY* now!!!


----------



## Ray

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*



eyesack said:


> Okidoki so I guess we're supposed to contact Cypress for this guy's addy, right?


I'm sure Cypress will send out the information again when it gets closer to launch date. 1 week and counting!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

Sorry guys I had a busy weekend and a busy Monday Morning. This is going to be freeking awesome. We hit the 30 mark and this is going to be the biggest ever organized mass hit. I feel sorry for that mail man too.


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

I am rolling my bombs in the the plane for huge destruction.


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

30 recruits and counting.....You think we can hit 40?


----------



## Amlique

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*










There's nowhere to hide!


----------



## Strick

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*



Cypress said:


> 30 recruits and counting.....You think we can hit 40?


The poor soul would really be hurtin then.."grab your socks and drop you c***s, incoming...!"


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

He is going to need one of these to check the mail.


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40, 40,


----------



## zitro_joe

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

30 is a serious beating. 40, oh man...

Loaded and ready to deploy.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

Poor Soul's Mailman:

(IT'S OVER NINE-THOUSAAAAAAND!)


----------



## Stench

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*



Cypress said:


>


I loved that show!:dance:


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Recruiting for a Mass Bombing POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09*

ahahahha


----------



## Cypress

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

Lets make 40 if we can.


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

*That Poor Soul is gonna get get buried!*

Much like this poor soul;


----------



## Cypress

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

34 and counting. 6 more till 40. Can we make it?


----------



## cp478

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

Sorry, i still can't afford to join in on the fun!

i believe i know who the poor soul is this time and i would like to say that you have picked a very deserving target. 
Make the poor soul cry puffsters, make it rain!


----------



## 5.0

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

The humanity.....I can only hope that my wife and I, our 6 dogs and 4 cats and 3 aquariums of fish will never have to experience the horror of receiving a bomb like that:kev::kev:


----------



## Cypress

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

6 more!!!!!!!!


----------



## gjcab09

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

I want in!


----------



## MrMayorga

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*



Cypress said:


> 34 and counting. 6 more till 40. Can we make it?


*HOLY SCHNIKE!!!* *35* troops! I pity the whole Postal Service! They're going to need a triaxle dump truck to deliver this *MASS CARNAGE!!! *This *POOR SOUL* is definitely going to be *HURTIN' For CERTAIN!!!!*


----------



## holmes711

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

Man, I'm getting an itchy trigger finger, I can't wait till Tuesday!


----------



## Cypress

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

Someone might also send him a check for a new house if they can.


----------



## Bigtotoro

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

This is far too stupid for me not to be involved.


----------



## Cypress

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

4 more till 40.


----------



## Cypress

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

I want the person who gets the bomb to show us the carnage like this:


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

That was the biggest bomb I had ever seen at the time........it will pale in comparison to this one.


----------



## 5.0

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

I am so new to this whole terrorist plot of bombing....but I have to agree with commonsenseman.......as impressive as this one is.......the big one is gonna be sooooo big.....may even interupt programming...with a news flash!!!!:kev:


----------



## Amlique

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

The mail person is going to be a little peeved.


----------



## Amlique

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*


----------



## Amlique

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

Aww, no code?? They are just counters for launch and for when they should start landing.


----------



## zitro_joe

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

:banana::target:It almost time to get NASTY!:banana::banana::banana::banana:
:behindsofa:


----------



## smelvis

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

I'm ready, kinda exciting. :smoke2:


----------



## Stench

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*


----------



## Cypress

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

That is beautiful.


----------



## MrMayorga

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

The plane is being fueled up as I type.


----------



## zitro_joe

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

Loading up over here.


----------



## gjcab09

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

Everything on schedule here!


----------



## gjcab09

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

*Getting Tuned Up!*

:sing: ....*PO-Po-PO-PO-PO-PO-PO-PO- POOOOR SOUL____!!!!!*:banana:










*Can ya dig it?

I knew that ya could___! :thumb:*

.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

Fuse lit!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

Hahaaahaahaaahaaahaahaahahahaaahaahaaaahahaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

Local area evacuation in progress!


----------



## Stench

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*


----------



## zitro_joe

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

Oh, it is ON!


----------



## 5.0

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

...


----------



## 5.0

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

This is what that poor lost soul will be receiing


----------



## ericb13

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*



Cypress said:


> I want the person who gets the bomb to show us the carnage like this:


Is there a picture of this one after the boxes were open?


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*



ericb13 said:


> Is there a picture of this one after the boxes were open?


This hasn't happened yet.

:gossip: ...'"Launch date is in the title'


----------



## Ray

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

Well my bomber is sitting out on the tarmac fueled and ready to go.

I'm still working out the logisitics for the mid-air refueling since I have more than 1 intended target!!!!

:evil:


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*



Ray said:


> Well my bomber is sitting out on the tarmac fueled and ready to go.
> 
> I'm still working out the logisitics for the mid-air refueling since I have more than 1 intended target!!!!
> 
> :evil:


*Rut-Row:scared:*

*.*


----------



## Stench

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*



Ray said:


> Well my bomber is sitting out on the tarmac fueled and ready to go.
> 
> I'm still working out the logisitics for the mid-air refueling since I have more than 1 intended target!!!!
> 
> :evil:


A secret mission within a secret mission....sneaky, yes?!:smoke2:


----------



## gjcab09

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

Should be interesting...


----------



## tmanqz

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

Busy day

View attachment 48133


Heavy lifting

View attachment 48134


Its Miller Time, T minus 26 hours.

View attachment 48135


----------



## mc2712

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

All I have to say is this person should beware of *SPIKES!!!!*


----------



## eyesack

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*



5point0 said:


> This is what that poor lost soul will be receiing


ahahahaha I LOL'd!


----------



## domerthefrog

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

muahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## 5.0

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

Fire control radar coming online.....


----------



## mlbar1153

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

Is it to late for this. Dropping missiles. Need Target!


----------



## Ray

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

In case Cypress doesn't get on today, anyone who needs the target's address can PM me.


----------



## Cypress

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

I am in and will be sending an update after lunch. Busy monday morning at work.


----------



## Cypress

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

DAMN!!!! 37 bombs a flying tomorrow. The biggest bomb ever yet on Puff.


----------



## zitro_joe

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*



gjcab09 said:


>


Now this made me laugh!


----------



## Ray

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

Well, this is your *FINAL WARNING*!
I have received clearance for takeoff!!

DCN's


----------



## Cypress

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*


----------



## zitro_joe

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

Loaded...


----------



## MrMayorga

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*



zitro_joe said:


> Loaded...


*Oh Man, that even looks dangerous!*


----------



## zitro_joe

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*



MrMayorga said:


> *Oh Man, that even looks dangerous!*


There are some cigars in there that I consider 'nice' so I wanted it to be 
well padded.


----------



## Strick

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

On the pad and ready for lift off....


----------



## Plop007

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

Prepared to launch!!!

rahh.


----------



## zitro_joe

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

HA! Now, some of you are posting Air Defense missiles. Thats is last thing we need....

LOL.


----------



## Stench

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

ready to roll.....you can run, but you cant hide


----------



## zeavran1

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

just finished packing. Can't wait to get to the post office.


----------



## jessejava187

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

It is going efing down!!!!!!!


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

Don't know what you guys are all excited about, I'm just sending a bunch or peach swishers.....


----------



## Stench

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*



commonsenseman said:


> Don't know what you guys are all excited about, I'm just sending a bunch or peach swishers.....


We're sending BOMBS, not pop rocks! LOL!

I saw some Strawberry? White Owls at Wally world and was soooo tempted!


----------



## Stench

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*



Ray said:


> Well, this is your *FINAL WARNING*!
> I have received clearance for takeoff!!
> 
> DCN's


Damn, Ray going to blow up some folks!:crazy:


----------



## tmanqz

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

Bombs away.

View attachment 48151


----------



## smelvis

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

Ready
So I didn't know swisher had so many flavors. Lucky ****er :smoke2:


----------



## jessejava187

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*



smelvis said:


> Ready
> So I didn't know swisher had so many flavors. Lucky ****er :smoke2:


 I did see Bacon Flovered Blunts wraps once lol and yes its real look it up.


----------



## smelvis

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*



jessejava187 said:


> I did see Bacon Flovered Blunts wraps once lol and yes its real look it up.


I don't doubt it even a little bit, so are you throwing in a few for good measure. LOL


----------



## jessejava187

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*



smelvis said:


> I don't doubt it even a little bit, so are you throwing in a few for good measure. LOL


 Oh for sure and big box Thomspon house blends


----------



## gjcab09

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*















Past Midnight Now...ZERO HOUR...It's ON!















*****































































*****


----------



## eyesack

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*



smelvis said:


> Ready
> So I didn't know swisher had so many flavors. Lucky ****er :smoke2:


Yeah! Jeff sent me a peach one and some cherries as a joke! The cherry ones... taste like Robotussin... But the PEACH ones... and I'm not joking about this, they're actually really tasty! I'm considering buying a box of them, except I drove by a cop who must've smelled the one I was smoking and thought it was weed. He stopped dead in his tracks in the middle of an intersection doing a double-take! LOL!:car: But really, they've beaten any flavored smokes I've had yet.


----------



## Plop007

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

Looking forward going to the post office after school.

I should of included some backwoods lol


----------



## ROB968323

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*

I'm locked and loaded.


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

Fire at will.


----------



## JGD

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

I will be launching at 1500.


----------



## shuckins

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

are we posting dc#'s?


----------



## JGD

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*



shuckins said:


> are we posting dc#'s?


I say we don't. That way the poor soul won't know what's coming!!


----------



## mlbar1153

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

T-minus ........:boom:


----------



## andrew s

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*



Cypress said:


> Fire at will.


Wait, who's Will?ound:

Mine will go out later today.:banana:


----------



## Stench

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

Launch!


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

No launch codes please. Dont want any lookers to get the idea of where its going.


----------



## Pugsley

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

Target sighted. Bombs released. :boom:


----------



## gjcab09

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

Rollin' !


----------



## zeavran1

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

This is gonna be nasty!!! Package has been sent!!


----------



## domerthefrog

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

Oh man, i needed a bomb suit to walk into the post office for my launch! haha on the way!


----------



## bdw1984

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

missile launched... d/c #............. yeah right!


----------



## ROB968323

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

My...ahem..."package" has been sent.


----------



## holmes711

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

Already on the way!!!


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

Hit em hard men!!!!!


----------



## SMOKE20

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

Package away!!!!!!


----------



## MrMayorga

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

"This is Com Tower to Torpedo Room, *FIRE ONE!*


----------



## baddddmonkey

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

Mine is on the way to the seleceted destination!


----------



## MrMayorga

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

"Torpedo Room to Com Tower, *AYE AYE Sir!* *

ONE FIRED! *

Fish is Swimming Straight and True Skipper!"


----------



## MrMayorga

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*



andrew s said:


> Wait, who's Will?ound:


*
mg: WILL???* Don't tell me I sent it to the wrong person! ound: :r ound:


----------



## rajuabju

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

My bomb has been launched!!!


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

Hey, someone PM me the addy... lol I forgot to grab it... =\


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

Sent


----------



## Strick

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

I'ts outbound...Going to interesting when they all land...


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

I cant wait for the aftermath.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

OMW To launch pad now. Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## JGD

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

Sent. I don't know who I feel worse for, the poor soul, or the mail carrier.


----------



## domerthefrog

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

Im more excited for this than when im getting something in the mail haha!!! First Class Mail YEAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## rajuabju

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

This person is going to be DESTROYED.

No more.

The end.

I say good day.


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

One big missile on its way! hehe! Rawr!!!


----------



## jessejava187

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

package out


----------



## mlbar1153

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

On its way.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

CURSE YOU PUFFERFISHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*


----------



## 5.0

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

It is zero hour from Athens AL.....


----------



## SmokeRings

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

SENT.

haha I feel bad for the mail carrier and the poor sucker getting hit. BOOOMMMMM!!!!!!!


----------



## smelvis

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

Sent :smoke2:


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

Sent! Haha oops, almost posted a dc #! Someone is screwed!


----------



## gjcab09

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

...and Awaaaay we go!


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

I just read this in the Online News;

"_A mailtruck hit a pothole and exploded today in rural Oregon...etc._"

It must have been carring cigars bombs!?!?!?!?! :scared: I just hope it wasn't carrying any of our stuff!!!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

P.S. I experienced a successfull Missle launch at twelve hundred fifty hours today; :evil:










*Good luck "Poor Soul!!!!"*

.


----------



## MrMayorga

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

lane: lane: lane: lane:

:boom: :boom: :boom: :boom: Poor Soul -> :jaw: :faint:


----------



## smelvis

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

I really want to see picks of this pile, I suggest a wide angle lenses. Damn I can only imagine with fake poop and all. It was fake right?


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*



smelvis said:


> i really want to see picks of this pile, i suggest a wide angle lenses. Damn i can only imagine with fake poop and all. It was fake right?


"twas but a snickers bar! I swear!" There BETTER be a monster thread about this mess! I really want to see what this is gonna look like!!!!


----------



## jessejava187

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

FYI: I just saw on CNN news that USPS has had a 12% hike in the last 24hrs. JK


----------



## zeavran1

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

What do you do when you get hit with this many cigars and don't have a humi for it?


----------



## southoz

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*



zeavran1 said:


> What do you do when you get hit with this many cigars and don't have a humi for it?


buy a coolerdor?!?!?!

your bombs dont reach down under so i'm safe hehehehe:boom:


----------



## zitro_joe

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*

On. Its. Way. Done!


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*



southoz said:


> buy a coolerdor?!?!?!
> 
> your bombs dont reach down under so i'm safe hehehehe:boom:


No one is safe around here. We have people who hunt you down. It does not matter if you have your address posted or not. The bombs will fly.


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Re: POOR SOUL #3 LAUNCH DATE 10/13/09 Can we make 40 members?*



jessejava187 said:


> Oh for sure and big box Thomspon house blends


Bahahaaaahaahaahaahaaahaahahaa!!!ound:


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*



MrMayorga said:


> "Torpedo Room to Com Tower, *AYE AYE Sir!*
> 
> *ONE FIRED! *
> 
> Fish is Swimming Straight and True Skipper!"


*Land---Air--- and Sea attack!!!!!!!*

*I likey!!!!:thumb:*

*.*


----------



## shuckins

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*



southoz said:


> buy a coolerdor?!?!?!
> 
> your bombs dont reach down under so i'm safe hehehehe:boom:


wanna bet?


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*



zeavran1 said:


> What do you do when you get hit with this many cigars and don't have a humi for it?


Uhhhhhhh....... Punt? :dunno: 

Good point tho, someone should have sent a cool-a-dor......

I guess that just comes under the heading of being a "Poor Soul"...:boohoo:

Mwahahahahahahahaahahahaahahaahaahaaahaahaahaahaahaaaa!!!!!

.


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*



smelvis said:


> I really want to see picks of this pile, I suggest a wide angle lenses. Damn I can only imagine with fake poop and all. It was fake right?


Welll..... I didn't get the memo about it supposedly being fake poop.....hwell:

.


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*



southoz said:


> buy a coolerdor?!?!?!
> 
> your bombs dont reach down under so i'm safe hehehehe:boom:


----------



## shuckins

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*



fiddlegrin said:


> Welll..... I didn't get the memo about it supposedly being fake poop.....hwell:
> 
> .


:r:roll:


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Re: Poor soul #3 Long Range Missiles Are In The Air.*

Hey I just noticed that we have an anonymous member of the squad!

#34 on page 1 of this thread...

Cowardly Bastage doesn't want to face the wrath of our current victim!!!!!

I say we form a mob,










*hunt them down,*










*and make them pay!!!!* ound:


----------



## 5.0

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*



fiddlegrin said:


>


My wife and I really liked that show!!!


----------



## MrMayorga

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*



smelvis said:


> I really want to see picks of this pile, I suggest a wide angle lenses. Damn I can only imagine with fake poop and all. It was fake right?


Damn, we should have had a contest! Guess the total number of cigars that POOR SOUL III gets.


----------



## gjcab09

*Re: Poor soul #3 Long Range Missiles Are In The Air.*

Somewhere over the USA...


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*



MrMayorga said:


> Damn, we should have had a contest! Guess the total number of cigars that POOR SOUL III gets.


Go for it. Bombs hit manana. I hope this poor soul has a camera, a dump truck, and a bull dozer. I would like to see you tube on this.


----------



## MrMayorga

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*



Cypress said:


> Go for it. Bombs hit manana. I hope this poor soul has a camera, a dump truck, and a bull dozer. I would like to see you tube on this.


Let me check my humis and see what I can shake loose. Probably won't be super premiums. though.


----------



## shunoshi

*Re: Poor soul #3 Long Range Missiles Are In The Air.*

Can't wait to see pics of the motherload when it drops. I want to see a pic of the receiver with their jaw on the floor to go with it. mg:

A pic of the angry mailman would be awesome too.


----------



## MrMayorga

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*



MrMayorga said:


> Damn, we should have had a contest! Guess the total number of cigars that POOR SOUL III gets.


Ok, I did some checking and came up with these cigars:

Rolando Reyes Genuine
Rolando Reyes Pirates Gold
Ghurkha Fuerte
Taboo Twist
Perdomo Slow Age Lot 826 Maduro
Punch After Dinner

So that's the prize.

*CONTEST Guess the Totol Number of Cigars that POOR SOUL III Receives From All The BOMBS

Contest is open to all who SENT BOMBS. Only Two Guesses Per Person. Closest to the Number of Cigars Received, Wins* 
*If Somebody Hit's the Exact Number I will toss in another Cigar!
*
*GOOD LUCK!*

Contest Closes At Midnight PST on 10 / 15 / 09


----------



## shunoshi

*Re: Poor soul #3 Long Range Missiles Are In The Air.*

Very nice! I didn't make it to this thread in time for lift off, so I'll just wish everyone else luck. To call it a mailbox breaker is an understatement. :target:


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Poor soul #3 Long Range Missiles Are In The Air.*

How many bombers did we actually get on this thing?


----------



## rajuabju

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*



MrMayorga said:


> Ok, I did some checking and came up with these cigars:
> 
> Rolando Reyes Genuine
> Rolando Reyes Pirates Gold
> Ghurkha Fuerte
> Taboo Twist
> Perdomo Slow Age Lot 826 Maduro
> Punch After Dinner
> 
> So that's the prize.
> 
> *CONTEST Guess the Totol Number of Cigars that POOR SOUL III Receives From All The BOMBS
> 
> Contest is open to all who SENT BOMBS. Only Two Guesses Per Person. Closest to the Number of Cigars Received, Wins*
> *If Somebody Hit's the Exact Number I will toss in another Cigar!
> *
> *GOOD LUCK!*
> 
> Contest Closes At Midnight PST on 10 / 15 / 09


156 cigars


----------



## JGD

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*



MrMayorga said:


> Ok, I did some checking and came up with these cigars:
> 
> Rolando Reyes Genuine
> Rolando Reyes Pirates Gold
> Ghurkha Fuerte
> Taboo Twist
> Perdomo Slow Age Lot 826 Maduro
> Punch After Dinner
> 
> So that's the prize.
> 
> *CONTEST Guess the Totol Number of Cigars that POOR SOUL III Receives From All The BOMBS
> 
> Contest is open to all who SENT BOMBS. Only Two Guesses Per Person. Closest to the Number of Cigars Received, Wins*
> *If Somebody Hit's the Exact Number I will toss in another Cigar!
> *
> *GOOD LUCK!*
> 
> Contest Closes At Midnight PST on 10 / 15 / 09


My two guesses - 211 and 226


----------



## Ray

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*



MrMayorga said:


> CONTEST Guess the Totol Number of Cigars that POOR SOUL III Receives From All The BOMBS


My guesses: 200 and 248


----------



## MrMayorga

*Re: Poor soul #3 Long Range Missiles Are In The Air.*



eyesack said:


> How many bombers did we actually get on this thing?


37 of us


----------



## andrew s

*Re: Poor soul #3 Long Range Missiles Are In The Air.*

I'm going with 203 and 231


----------



## gjcab09

*Re: Poor soul #3 Long Range Missiles Are In The Air.*

233 and 260


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Poor soul #3 Long Range Missiles Are In The Air.*

259 & 201


----------



## veteranvmb

*Re: Poor soul #3 Long Range Missiles Are In The Air.*

Ill take 1 under the lowest guess. 
Yesterday, I saw some rockets ignite from Rosarios Domincan Hand Rolled Cigars, I hope they were aimed correctly and hit their intended target.

Jerry


----------



## MrMayorga

*Re: Poor soul #3 Long Range Missiles Are In The Air.*



veteranvmb said:


> Ill take 1 under the lowest guess.
> Yesterday, I saw some rockets ignite from Rosarios Domincan Hand Rolled Cigars, I hope they were aimed correctly and hit their intended target.
> 
> Jerry


Sorry Jerry, I'm going to need a number.


----------



## Strick

*Re: Poor soul #3 Long Range Missiles Are In The Air.*

Since they flew just yetsrday do you think they will all be on the ground by the 15th?

189 and 222 my picks...


----------



## smelvis

*Re: Poor soul #3 Long Range Missiles Are In The Air.*

280 and 320 is my guess. :crazy:


----------



## zeavran1

*Re: Poor soul #3 Long Range Missiles Are In The Air.*

275 and 300


----------



## veteranvmb

*Re: Poor soul #3 Long Range Missiles Are In The Air.*



MrMayorga said:


> Sorry Jerry, I'm going to need a number.


135, and 149


----------



## Ray

*Re: Poor soul #3 Long Range Missiles Are In The Air.*



veteranvmb said:


> Yesterday, I saw some rockets ignite from Rosarios Domincan Hand Rolled Cigars, I hope they were aimed correctly and hit their intended target.
> 
> Jerry


I hope they go off course and hit here! :mischief:


----------



## southoz

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*



zeavran1 said:


> 275 and 300


if these numbers are correct, this person is gonna need the JR warehouse to store his stash.....



Cypress said:


> No one is safe around here. We have people who hunt you down. It does not matter if you have your address posted or not. The bombs will fly.


yeah ive been reading about the damage the puff BOTL do, but if i'm ever on the end of a bomb like this one, can you skip our customs so i dont have to pay $1000+ for duty taxes



shuckins said:


> wanna bet?


rob, maybe..... but i'm pretty sure you have an arsenal that would supply most of aus, what would i pay you with (if i lost the bet) maybe some lbmf's (what are lbmf's)



fiddlegrin said:


> "FAMOUS LAST WORDS.....Oh shit!"


 ok i'll shut up now

i'm looking forward to seeing the end result


----------



## zitro_joe

*Re: Poor soul #3 Long Range Missiles Are In The Air.*

288; 317


----------



## Ray

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*



southoz said:


> yeah ive been reading about the damage the puff BOTL do, but if i'm ever on the end of a bomb like this one, can you skip our customs so i dont have to pay $1000+ for duty taxes


Is there a limit on number of cigars or $ value for a gift before you have to pay duty and taxes?


----------



## jessejava187

*Re: Poor soul #3 Long Range Missiles Are In The Air.*

Im going with 296 and 304


----------



## domerthefrog

*Re: Poor soul #3 Long Range Missiles Are In The Air.*

304 and 341


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Poor soul #3 Long Range Missiles Are In The Air.*

259 and 185


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Re: Poor soul #3 Long Range Missiles Are In The Air.*

Allllllllllllllll-RightyThen_________!!!!!! 

I will guess 198 and 288.

Thanks Andrew that's fun stuff! :thumb:


----------



## southoz

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*



Ray said:


> Is there a limit on number of cigars or $ value for a gift before you have to pay duty and taxes?


anything that gets sent to aus as a gift or is a personal order made over the internet from o/s is charged taxes at approx 33 cents per gram, therefore a 15 gram cigar (0.529ounce) would cost $4.95, then theres a 10% gst on top of that. so total cost would be approx $5.50, and customs normally want an invoice or receipt to confirm the price of the cigar(s).

i do know of another aus forum member that has received cigars from US without paying taxes.

if you are travelling to aus each individual can carry 250grams of tobacco and not be charged anything as long as they are for personal use.

maybe put a shipment onto one of your military planes, when it lands at one of our airfields, get someone to ship it from inside aus???????


----------



## holmes711

*Re: Poor soul #3 Long Range Missiles Are In The Air.*

My guess is 199 and 249!


----------



## tmanqz

*Re: Poor soul #3 Long Range Missiles Are In The Air.*

192 and 224

Does a 5 pack of swishers count as 1 or 5 ? LOL


----------



## SmokeRings

*Re: Poor soul #3 Long Range Missiles Are In The Air.*

my guess is 186, and 297


----------



## smelvis

*Re: Poor soul #3 Long Range Missiles Are In The Air.*

Not trying to change my choice, but a power nap I just took, I was thinking of this while drifting off and think we are all to low including myself. I now think it will be over 400 the thread alone has us all pumped up, fun stuff like this does NOT happen Evey day and we are all out to teach this guy a lesson albeit a nice one, so are we gonna be stingy or overly generous,(minus Eyesacks dog turd) LOL So dammit I want to see pictures and get a count right now dammit! :boohoo:


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Poor soul #3 Bomb Arives TODAY. WE WANT YOUTUBE!!!*

We want youtube!!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*



southoz said:


> if these numbers are correct, this person is gonna need the JR warehouse to store his stash.....
> 
> Haahahaaaahaaahaahaaaahaahaaaa!!!!
> 
> (what are lbmf's) Intercontinential Badassbalistic Mo Fo's
> 
> ok i'll shut up now ........You musn't do that Mate....... what fun would that be? :ask:


D-DAY IS HERE!!!!!! :cowboyic9: :woohoo::lock1::nod::beerchug:

.


----------



## ROB968323

*Re: Poor soul #3 Bomb Arives TODAY. WE WANT YOUTUBE!!!*

My guess: 222 259


----------



## 5.0

*Re: Poor soul #3 Bomb Arives TODAY. WE WANT YOUTUBE!!!*

150 and 282


----------



## domerthefrog

*Re: Poor soul #3 Bomb Arives TODAY. WE WANT YOUTUBE!!!*

i keep pressing refresh hoping the target makes a post!!!!!!


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Poor soul #3 Bomb Arives TODAY. WE WANT YOUTUBE!!!*

Wtf is taking so long!?!? When are they going to hit!?!? The suspense is killing me!!!!


----------



## gjcab09

*Re: Poor soul #3 Bomb Arives TODAY. WE WANT YOUTUBE!!!*


----------



## zitro_joe

*Re: Poor soul #3 Bomb Arives TODAY. WE WANT YOUTUBE!!!*

Pooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor
Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooul.


----------



## ROB968323

*Re: Poor soul #3 Bomb Arives TODAY. WE WANT YOUTUBE!!!*

This is the quiet before the storm...


----------



## SMOKE20

*Re: Poor soul #3 Bomb Arives TODAY. WE WANT YOUTUBE!!!*

Hahahaahahahhahahahahahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## holmes711

*Re: Poor soul #3 Bomb Arives TODAY. WE WANT YOUTUBE!!!*

Let the barrage commence! Muahahaaaa!


----------



## gjcab09

*Re: Poor soul #3 Bomb Arives TODAY. WE WANT YOUTUBE!!!*


----------



## Ray

*Re: Poor soul #3 Bomb Arives TODAY. WE WANT YOUTUBE!!!*



holmes711 said:


> Let the barrage commence! Muahahaaaa!


 Barrage is a good word for it, it'll probably be 2 days of "rain" for the poor soul. Packages from us west coast folks will probably hit tomorrow!


----------



## rajuabju

*Re: Poor soul #3 Bomb Arives TODAY. WE WANT YOUTUBE!!!*

He's probably in the hospital.


----------



## Strick

*Re: Poor soul #3 Bomb Arives TODAY. WE WANT YOUTUBE!!!*

Remember folks most of these went by way of the good ole USPS. They will probably be spread out over several days. Some will not show until next week...


----------



## shuckins

*Re: Poor soul #3 Bomb Arives TODAY. WE WANT YOUTUBE!!!*

i think i was lied to...

we weren't bombing who i was told to bomb were we?

ya know, that's just mean!

my postal lady has to wear special shoes for her ankles, and takes tonic for her nerves. she can't handle things like this:

the postmaster had to wheel in a cot for her to lay on in hopes of bringing her blood pressure down. i had to rub her ankles for over an hour before they would let me leave!

i'll take more pics later. i haven't opened anything yet. i gotta write all the return addresses down first and figure out what to do about this...

trick someone and bomb them when they're not looking just ain't right!


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Poor soul #3 Bomb Arives TODAY. WE WANT YOUTUBE!!!*


----------



## andrew s

*Re: Poor soul #3 Bomb Arives TODAY. WE WANT YOUTUBE!!!*

hahaha

Nice collection you have going there Ron. I'm sure more will be showing up. Looks like Christmas in October. Hope you enjoy them all.


----------



## commonsenseman

*Re: Poor soul #3 Bomb Arives TODAY. WE WANT YOUTUBE!!!*

:biggrin:

YESSSSS!!!!!! It's about time it hit!!!

That's a lot of freakin boxes!


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Poor soul #3 Bomb Arives TODAY. WE WANT YOUTUBE!!!*

Hahahahahahahahahahagha


----------



## JGD

*Re: Poor soul #3 Bomb Arives TODAY. WE WANT YOUTUBE!!!*

Hahahahaha I really don't think that all of them either!


----------



## domerthefrog

*Re: Poor soul #3 Bomb Arives TODAY. WE WANT YOUTUBE!!!*

Muahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Poor soul #3 Bomb Arives TODAY. WE WANT YOUTUBE!!!*

There will be more on the way. Mine has not made it yet.


----------



## andrew s

*Re: Poor soul #3 Bomb Arives TODAY. WE WANT YOUTUBE!!!*

If you haven't opened it yet I would open mine very slow.


----------



## Pugsley

Everyone remembered to use fake return addresses, right?


----------



## MrMayorga

*SO WE FOOLED YA, DID WE?* *Somehow I don't PITY You!!! **It's not like you didn't DESERVE THIS!!!!:rotfl: :r :rotfl: *

*Looks like SOMEDAY came early! LOL*


----------



## MrMayorga

Pugsley said:


> Everyone remembered to use fake return addresses, right?


Most of us have already been hit.


----------



## rajuabju

AHAHAHAH ahahahahahahahahaha


After what you've done to all of us... it was only a matter of time 


Thats a great pic.


----------



## slyder

wow


----------



## shunoshi

:r

I had no idea who the target was, but after paging through the Bomb threads, looks like this was well deserved. Look at that stack of boxes!!! Can't wait to see the final cigar count next week!!!


----------



## MrMayorga

*25* down and *12* more enroute. *MAN YOU GOT TO LOVE IT!!!*


----------



## baddddmonkey

Well I counted about 25 boxes. Could be wrong? I dunno, but there should be more showing up tomorrow! I think Ron needs to go to Walmart and see if there is any deals on coolers!


----------



## Stench

*MISSION ACCOMPLISHED! OOORAAAH!*


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Looks like the Cat's Out of the BAG!!!!!*










Heeheeheeeheeheeehehaahaahaahaahahaaabwahbwahbwahbwahhahahahaahaahaahaaaaa!!:biglaugh:

WEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee GOTCHA!!!!! :nod: 

Couldn't have happened to a nicer.....................*MAD BOMBER!!!!!!*:thumb:

.


----------



## gjcab09

hahahhaahaha! HOORAY!


----------



## Amlique

190 & 241


----------



## eyesack

*Re: Poor soul #3 Bomb Arives TODAY. WE WANT YOUTUBE!!!*



jadeg001 said:


> Hahahahaha I really don't think that all of them either!


That's not even close! I think maybe the mail carrier may have to spread them out over a few days because of lack of room in the truck?


----------



## Amlique

Well played Cypress!


----------



## rajuabju

I'm going to sleep better tonight knowing Shuckins got what he truly deserved


----------



## ROB968323

This truly was M.O.A.B. (Mother Of All Bombs) Bwah hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Cypress

*Re: Poor soul #3 Bomb Arives TODAY. WE WANT YOUTUBE!!!*



shuckins said:


> i think i was lied to...
> 
> we weren't bombing who i was told to bomb were we?
> 
> ya know, that's just mean!
> 
> my postal lady has to wear special shoes for her ankles, and takes tonic for her nerves. she can't handle things like this:
> 
> the postmaster had to wheel in a cot for her to lay on in hopes of bringing her blood pressure down. i had to rub her ankles for over an hour before they would let me leave!
> 
> i'll take more pics later. i haven't opened anything yet. i gotta write all the return addresses down first and figure out what to do about this...
> 
> trick someone and bomb them when they're not looking just ain't right!


----------



## shuckins

you folks are crazy!

it took me almost a hour and a half to open all those boxes!!
simply amazing,i really don't know what to say,thank you seems kinda lame...lol.
let me ask ya this, if payback's a bitch,what's payback's payback called?

ain't bombing fun!!

no pics yet because of the guessing contest...


----------



## MrMayorga

Hey Ron you have enough more stuff coming that it shouldn't effect the contest. So go ahead and post them pics!


----------



## Stench

Just for fun I used the same "shell casing" that was used on me LOL!

I'm going to guess 199 & 266

C'mon Ron we want to see you bathing in those sticks! LOL!


----------



## MrMayorga

shuckins said:


> let me ask ya this, if payback's a bitch,what's payback's payback called?


I think it's called "DON'T EVEN GO THERE!!!" :rotfl: :r :rotfl:


----------



## Cypress

My guess 317 cigars.


----------



## MrMayorga

Stench said:


> Just for fun I used the same "shell casing" that was used on me LOL!
> 
> I'm going to guess 199 & 266
> 
> C'mon Ron we want to see you bathing in those sticks! LOL!


Your going to have to pick another one Rob. 199 was taken by holmes711


----------



## commonsenseman

We need pictures!!!


----------



## Cypress

shuckins said:


> let me ask ya this, if payback's a bitch,what's payback's payback called?


----------



## Stench

MrMayorga said:


> Your going to have to pick another one Rob. 199 was taken by holmes711


Woops! Thanks for catching that...missed that post!

197 and 266? :wink:


----------



## zeavran1

Yesssss!! Justice has been served!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Heheheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shuckins

i hope this works...
gotta click the pic

http://s130.photobucket.com/albums/p275/shuckins1/?action=view&current=26271fcf.pbw


----------



## holmes711

Great pic Dave! LOL


----------



## JGD

haha what's even more amazing is that there is more on the way.


----------



## shunoshi

Wow, look at'em all! A whole lot more yet to come!!! :yield:

Once you have them all (and the guessing contest is over), you'll have to take a nice panoramic shot of them all. Truly amazing hit.


----------



## 5.0

This is so cool.....I think I saw the box I sent but cant be sure.........he's either got 'em or he's gonna get 'em.......

A more deserving fellow?......I dont think so!!!!!:drum::drum::drum::drum::tea::tea::lock1:


----------



## shuckins

group photo...


----------



## stu929

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*



MrMayorga said:


> Ok, I did some checking and came up with these cigars:
> 
> Rolando Reyes Genuine
> Rolando Reyes Pirates Gold
> Ghurkha Fuerte
> Taboo Twist
> Perdomo Slow Age Lot 826 Maduro
> Punch After Dinner
> 
> So that's the prize.
> 
> *CONTEST Guess the Totol Number of Cigars that POOR SOUL III Receives From All The BOMBS*
> 
> *Contest is open to all who SENT BOMBS. Only Two Guesses Per Person. Closest to the Number of Cigars Received, Wins*
> *If Somebody Hit's the Exact Number I will toss in another Cigar!*
> 
> *GOOD LUCK!*
> 
> Contest Closes At Midnight PST on 10 / 15 / 09


198
203


----------



## smelvis

*Re: Poor soul #3 Bomb Arives TODAY. WE WANT YOUTUBE!!!*



shuckins said:


> i think i was lied to...
> 
> we weren't bombing who i was told to bomb were we?


*Way cool dude. Not fair huh? Congrats you Deserve it Dude!*


----------



## MrMayorga

*Re: Poor soul #3 10/13/09 fire at will!!!!!*



stu929 said:


> 198
> 203


Try again Steven. daFiddla has 198 and andrews has 203


----------



## tmanqz

5point0 said:


> This is so cool.....I think I saw the box I sent but cant be sure.........he's either got 'em or he's gonna get 'em.......
> 
> A more deserving fellow?......I dont think so!!!!!:drum::drum::drum::drum::tea::tea::lock1:


 DITTO
I say we do it again.HEHE


----------



## Cypress

This is awesome.


----------



## eyesack

Ahaha I love the halloween-schwag! What Cohiba is that with the carbon-fiber-looking tube? MASSIVE BOMB! LOL!


----------



## zeavran1

tmanqz said:


> DITTO
> I say we do it again.HEHE


I'm in. Great way to relieve some stress.


----------



## ROB968323

This should keep Shuckins from bombing for a couple of days. Bwah hahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## jessejava187

eyesack said:


> Ahaha I love the halloween-schwag! What Cohiba is that with the carbon-fiber-looking tube? MASSIVE BOMB! LOL!


 Its a Cohiba Black, It huge its like 6/60, It made me scared so i figure i would send it to ron, I have couple more. So i will smoke one, when i need to lay down lol


----------



## danmcmartin

Mine is one of the small ones. That picture is awesome. I bet the mail lady was shocked when she went to put up her mail this morning. Classic!!


----------



## zitro_joe

HAHAHAHAHAHA! That's what you get Shuckins!

Not sure why mine didnt land today. the USPS DC# has some info I dont understand
0461 0406 7200 1008 2078


----------



## Stench

ROB968323 said:


> This should keep Shuckins from bombing for a couple of days. Bwah hahahahahahahaha!!!


Are you kidding? We just sent him ammo! Hopefully it will delay him for a little while tho' :biggrin: The Uber Bomber gots bombed!:yield:


----------



## gjcab09

zitro_joe said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA! That's what you get Shuckins!
> 
> Not sure why mine didnt land today. the USPS DC# has some info I dont understand
> 0461 0406 7200 1008 2078


From what I can tell, it's just saying that your package is enroute, USPS tracking leaves a little to be desired, lol.


----------



## Ray

zitro_joe said:


> the USPS DC# has some info I dont understand
> 0461 0406 7200 1008 2078


It's simply showing the acceptance of the package, and then it passing through Tuscon. :tu


----------



## Plop007

didn't see mine yet mine should be there in a couple days lol.


----------



## Stench

Hell that was fun, who's next!?


----------



## domerthefrog

jessejava187 said:


> Its a Cohiba Black, It huge its like 6/60, It made me scared so i figure i would send it to ron, I have couple more. So i will smoke one, when i need to lay down lol


Ive got one of those from the gift set, ive got the "carbon fiber" lighters that came with it, still haven't smoked it, waiting until i have some time because i know its going to be a long smoke....


----------



## gjcab09

shuckins said:


> group photo...


You're going to need a bigger table!


----------



## southoz

that is just awesome.....

a big round of applause to everyone involved!!!!

sounds like you deserved it shuckins, a taste of your own medicine.......next time you might need your ghillie suit

enjoy 'em mate


----------



## Strick

zitro_joe said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA! That's what you get Shuckins!
> 
> Not sure why mine didnt land today. the USPS DC# has some info I dont understand
> 0461 0406 7200 1008 2078


Mine still shows no record of package and I handed it to the lady at the post office counter...


----------



## Cypress

Round two should still be interesting.


----------



## shuckins

going to the p.o. in a couple of hours...



ROB968323 said:


> This should keep Shuckins from bombing for a couple of days. Bwah hahahahahahahaha!!!


with all the carnage yesterday i was only able to fire one off:

0550 3699 3000 1332 2365

i'll try and regroup over the weekend...


----------



## Cypress

shuckins said:


> i'll try and regroup over the weekend...


Do you need to be spanked twice?


----------



## 5.0

Looks like mine got delivered yesterday afternoon in what I believe is the first barrage:yield::yield::yield::yield:


----------



## fiddlegrin

Oh- Man!!!! ound:

Gotta say that group photo is freakin hilarious!!

He had to pull a framed piece of art off the wall to make the top of his dresser larger- Hahaahahaaahaahaaaa!!

By the time the rest get there he might need to convert to a sheet of plywood for the photo!! :banana: ound::rofl::lmao:ound::lock1:hoto::target::blabla:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:arty:

*SWEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

.


----------



## Amlique

Yay pictures


----------



## Cypress

I got the confirmation that mine has arrived.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

Mine says that a note was left and that it's at the Post Office. MUUUUAHAHAHAHAHAHAA Round two today. If I can still guess I'm gonna say 187 and 247!!! Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## shuckins

more carnage...



soon as i get 'em opened (and find a bigger table) i'll post an updated pic.


----------



## Cypress

You might need some of these.


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Hahaahaahaahaahaahahaahahaahaaaa!!!!!

Those are great!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rajuabju

this is awesome.... I think Shuckins is so shell shocked he can barely type


----------



## weezel32

Love this thread. Pure carnage. I can't look away.


----------



## MrMayorga

Stench said:


> Are you kidding? We just sent him ammo! Hopefully it will delay him for a little while tho' :biggrin: The Uber Bomber gots bombed!:yield:


Maybe we should make shuckins promise not to send out any more bombs til after he has smoked every single one of these gifted cigars!



Stench said:


> Hell that was fun, who's next!?


*shuckins*



shuckins said:


> more carnage...
> 
> soon as i get 'em opened (and find a bigger table) i'll post an updated pic.


Looks to me that we're still *6* lite.


----------



## gjcab09

MrMayorga said:


> Looks to me that we're still *6* lite.


Yeah, I don't think I see mine, not quite time to take the helmet off yet!


----------



## commonsenseman

Where are the rest of them then? Are there any overseas packages?

We should make him smoke everyone first! Lol that'll teach him.....


----------



## MrMayorga

tru_rocknrolla said:


> Mine says that a note was left and that it's at the Post Office. MUUUUAHAHAHAHAHAHAA Round two today. If I can still guess I'm gonna say 187 and 247!!! Enjoy!!!!!!


Since no cigar pics have been posted up yet, I'll add your numbers to the list. But that's it, the contest is* NOW CLOSED!*

As soon as all bombs land and the smoke clears, I'll ask shuckins to send me the number then declare the *WINNER!*


----------



## MrMayorga

commonsenseman said:


> Where are the rest of them then? Are there any overseas packages?
> 
> We should make him smoke everyone first! Lol that'll teach him.....


How many launches got delayed?

Did everyone send Priority?


----------



## Mitch

This is a cool board guys. I think it shows class how you guys blessed him the way you did. What comes around goes around, karma.


----------



## eyesack

Woot! I see my toob! Mission accomplished!


----------



## gjcab09

MrMayorga said:


> How many launches got delayed?
> 
> Did everyone send Priority?


Mine went out Tuesday evening, just checked the tracking ( 9405503699300010772668 ) and all it's showing is being logged into the system, early AM Wed. Not too worried yet, not real confident in USPS online tracking, I was expecting it to show today, though.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

I sent mine out on Tuesday via priority and it arrived today....3 days


----------



## shuckins

today's arrivals...










the whole shebang...

i need to find a wide angle lens...


----------



## cp478

Very nice hit there guys!

Shuckins don't worry you are on my list just as soon as i can manage to come up with something!

it looks as though you might be busy for a while and i might have a little time. LOL


----------



## mlbar1153

Mitch said:


> This is a cool board guys. I think it shows class how you guys blessed him the way you did..


Coudn't of said it better.


----------



## Cypress

I am laughing so damn hard here at work my co workers are wondering what is wrong with me.


----------



## Cypress

shuckins said:


> i need to find a wide angle lens...


I think next mass hit I organize I may need to include a wide angle camera for the destruction. HAHAHAHAHA. This is funny.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!


Shuckins must be saying:


ray: Dear God, please make the carnage stop. I just had to sell the dog to make room for the gars. I promise to be on good behavior. There's not enough hours in the year to make it through this many smokes. eep:


----------



## MrMayorga

*Hey Ron, How's your humidor space holding up???*


----------



## commonsenseman

This is pretty awesome, that's the biggest hit ever!

Ron, those Liberty's suck, send them to me.


----------



## Cypress

commonsenseman said:


> that's the biggest hit ever!


I think this is the biggest cigar hit ever. This is fun. I should do this on a quarterly basis. Maybe I need to start a secret bombing crew.


----------



## rajuabju

AHAHAHA who sent the infamous 'you've been bombed by Shuckins' tube BACK to him? AHHAHA thats genius I wish I had done that!

Next time, next time


----------



## MrMayorga

Cypress said:


> I think this is the biggest cigar hit ever. This is fun. I should do this on a quarterly basis. Maybe I need to start a secret bombing crew.


This one may be tough to beat!


----------



## commonsenseman

Cypress said:


> I think this is the biggest cigar hit ever. This is fun. I should do this on a quarterly basis. Maybe I need to start a secret bombing crew.


I'd be interested in making a quarterly bombing run.



MrMayorga said:


> This one may be tough to beat!


Definately worth a try though!


----------



## JGD

rajuabju said:


> AHAHAHA who sent the infamous 'you've been bombed by Shuckins' tube BACK to him? AHHAHA thats genius I wish I had done that!
> 
> Next time, next time


Haha I did. I tried to cross out shuckins and put my name, but my sharpie wasn't working that great. I also drew him a little picture.


----------



## eyesack

shuckins said:


> today's arrivals...


NIIICE! ahaha I see my billy-club in there! :fencing:


----------



## InvokeMe

Congratulations Ron you deserve it! 

I swear when I first saw Shuckins' humidor photos I dreamed that I was swimming in a walk-in humidor full of premium cigars!


----------



## rajuabju

jadeg001 said:


> Haha I did. I tried to cross out shuckins and put my name, but my sharpie wasn't working that great. I also drew him a little picture.


That is just pure awesome. I was sitting at my desk reviewing the pics of the carnage and when I saw it I just burst out laughing... people looked at me funny.


----------



## ROB968323

InvokeMe said:


> Congratulations Ron you deserve it!
> 
> I swear when I first saw Shuckins' humidor photos I dreamed that I was swimming in a walk-in humidor full of premium cigars!


Where can we see those photos?


----------



## Ray

Ah... good Shuckins got my little bomb too.. among the rest of the carnage.

2 bombs left to fall... where oh where will they land??? :spy:


----------



## InvokeMe

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...e-pic-your-humi-s-thread-173.html#post2694026

Crazy I know.


----------



## tmanqz

rajuabju said:


> That is just pure awesome. I was sitting at my desk reviewing the pics of the carnage and when I saw it I just burst out laughing... people looked at me funny.


Classic!


----------



## smelvis

So Shuckins Dude

Tell us how do you feel about all this? Be honest! are you going to use this for awhile

:yield::yield::yield::yield::yield::yield::yield::yield::yield::yield::yield::yield:


I bet not. LOL


----------



## 5.0

This was a lot of fun......and I have only been here for a few weeks and I feel like Ive been here for years!!!!


----------



## zitro_joe

shuckins said:


> today's arrivals...


Cool, I see my hit. Enjoy that Lib 09. I sure did!


----------



## Jack Straw

Amazing. Somehow I think this just set off the alarms at Shuckins' NORAD station, and it is only the beginning. :lol:


----------



## Ndimarco

Take that! Great bombs everyone, keep me posted on the next unfortunate soul!


----------



## fiddlegrin

Cypress said:


> I am laughing so damn hard here at work my co workers are wondering what is wrong with me.


I hear ya!

My cat thinks I'm insane!!!:nod:

:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:

.


----------



## fiddlegrin

MrMayorga said:


> *Hey Ron, How's your humidor space holding up???*


Kahahaahahahahahaaahaahahaahahahaahaaaa!!!

mg: That is freakin funny!!!!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## fiddlegrin

commonsenseman said:


> This is pretty awesome, that's the biggest hit ever!
> 
> Ron, those Liberty's suck, send them to me.


You know I was just noticing those coffins, (personally I suspect HavannahJohn )

and I was thinking to myself, as part of the annihilation, how considerate it was for guys to send coffins!!!! :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:

Freud would be proud don't ya think? :dunno: 

"Sometimes a cigar in_ NOT_ just a cigar!":cowboyic9:

Hahahaahaahahaahaaaahaahaahaaaa!!!

.


----------



## fiddlegrin

zitro_joe said:


> Cool, I see my hit. Enjoy that Lib 09. I sure did!


Nice work Zitro-Freud!!! Haahaahaahaaahaahaaaa!!!

Guess what is playing on Rons MP3 playa;

This is my guess! 

YouTube - Nazareth - Love Hurts

Heeeheeeheeeheeheeeheeheeheee!!!!

Respectfully,

_Dafiddla_

.

.


----------



## mc2712

I dont see mine so there are more still on the way!


----------



## fiddlegrin

Cypress said:


> I think this is the biggest cigar hit ever. This is fun. We should do this on a quarterly basis. Maybe I need to start a secret bombing crew.


Thank you for your _Excellent _work Fearless Leader!!!! :thumb:


----------



## eyesack

lol I think Shuckins is in shock! I couldn't fit a baseball in with the Flor de Oliva 10x66 =( but GO PHILLIES!!!! lolol man that is some crazy bombage!


----------



## eyesack

fiddlegrin said:


> nice work zitro-freud!!! Haahaahaahaaahaahaaaa!!!
> 
> Guess what is playing on rons mp3 playa;
> 
> this is my guess!
> 
> youtube - nazareth - love hurts
> 
> heeeheeeheeeheeheeeheeheeheee!!!!
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> _dafiddla_
> 
> .
> 
> .


lol i almost peed myself! That is some funny ish man!


----------



## ROB968323

InvokeMe said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...e-pic-your-humi-s-thread-173.html#post2694026
> 
> Crazy I know.


Thanks.


----------



## MrMayorga

*DAY 3, The Onslaught Continues???*

If I counted correctly, Day 1's haul was 122 sticks and Day 2 brought another 61!


----------



## zitro_joe

Just stopped by to laugh at the Destruction and Mayhem


----------



## shuckins

more landed today...



my camera can't handle the carnage...


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Fahahahahahahahahaahahaahahahahaaaa!!!!!

LOL!!!!!

Oh Man! That is beautifull!!!*

:clap2:.....:clap2:.....:clap2:.....:clap2:..


----------



## MrMayorga

*My Heart Bleeds for You**.........................................NOT!!!!*

So how many more boxes arrived today?

This is *INSANITY* at it's *BEST!* So Have You Learned Your Lesson Yet???

BTW How's your Humidor space holding up Now???

:rotfl: :r :rotfl:


----------



## shuckins

MrMayorga said:


> *My Heart Bleeds for You**.........................................NOT!!!!*
> 
> So how many more boxes arrived today?
> 
> This is *INSANITY* at it's *BEST!* So Have You Learned Your Lesson Yet???
> 
> BTW How's your Humidor space holding up Now???
> 
> :rotfl: :r :rotfl:


i think there were 6 today. if my count is right that makes 36...

my humidor was already full,that's why i was bombing!

now what do i do...

in the book "the art of war" it says: before a major confrontation, it is wise to employ a diversionary tactic.

i hope this works...

0550 3699 3000 1532 0482
0550 3699 3000 1532 0451
0550 3699 3000 1532 0468
0550 3699 3000 1532 0475
0550 3699 3000 1532 0499


----------



## MrMayorga

shuckins said:


> i think there were 6 today. If my count is right that makes 36...
> 
> My humidor was already full,that's why i was bombing!
> 
> Now what do i do...
> 
> In the book "the art of war" it says: Before a major confrontation, it is wise to employ a diversionary tactic.
> 
> I hope this works...
> 
> 0550 3699 3000 1532 0482
> 0550 3699 3000 1532 0451
> 0550 3699 3000 1532 0468
> 0550 3699 3000 1532 0475
> 0550 3699 3000 1532 0499


*You Dog You!!!*


----------



## Ray

if it's 36, that should be it.. since you were the 37th person! LOL That's some SERIOUS carnage!!!


----------



## Ray

shuckins said:


> in the book "the art of war" it says: before a major confrontation, it is wise to employ a diversionary tactic.


I would say WE mastered that tactic!! :biggrin:


----------



## rajuabju

Wow. Just wow. I'm so impressed by the QUALITY and variety of sticks delivered here.

Shuckins clearly got what he deserved, and then some \

I'm in total favor of 1 random mass bombing per quarter. Doing it more often would be too difficult for most and take the fun out of it... but 3-4 times a year... I'm game every time.


----------



## 5.0

shuckins said:


> 0550 3699 3000 1532 0482
> 0550 3699 3000 1532 0451
> 0550 3699 3000 1532 0468
> 0550 3699 3000 1532 0475
> 0550 3699 3000 1532 0499


Why could he not just admit defeat........NO HE HAS TO START THIS ALL OVER.......

Shuckins...Im glad you liked what you got...I had no idea what to send you but everybody said it didnt really matter....it was the thought that counts.......enjoy bro!!!!


----------



## SMOKE20

Shuckins has gone mad, hes sending return fire


----------



## zitro_joe

i was affraid of this...


----------



## Magicseven

Holy Christ that is a lot of stuff.

I am new here and didn't get the whole Bomb thing till i started reading and looking around.

I think my wife would S**T a brick if that came in the mail. 

All ron needs is a naked women on a bed and all the cigars and stuff all over her. He's like the McDuck of cigars, I can just see hin swimming in them.


----------



## Stench

Run for cover he's launching a counter-attack!


----------



## commonsenseman

Do you even smoke cigars Ron??? It's almost like you just buy cigars & send them to us!


----------



## 5.0

commonsenseman said:


> Do you even smoke cigars Ron??? It's almost like you just buy cigars & send them to us!


OK...I read that and almost spit water out of my nose onto my keyboard!!!!!


----------



## jeepthing

This is awesome. LOL Well deserved. Thanks again Ron. Truely appreciated


----------



## Amlique

shuckins said:


> i think there were 6 today. if my count is right that makes 36...
> 
> my humidor was already full,that's why i was bombing!
> 
> now what do i do...
> 
> in the book "the art of war" it says: before a major confrontation, it is wise to employ a diversionary tactic.
> 
> i hope this works...
> 
> 0550 3699 3000 1532 0482
> 0550 3699 3000 1532 0451
> 0550 3699 3000 1532 0468
> 0550 3699 3000 1532 0475
> 0550 3699 3000 1532 0499


I liked you before, because you bombed me. Had never spoken with you or had any banter. But you have read Sun Tsu, quoted the ancient text, and now we are friends. Well played! I tend to disagree with the master and attack in defense, but I am glad I was able to participate in this one.


----------



## shuckins

commonsenseman said:


> Do you even smoke cigars Ron??? It's almost like you just buy cigars & send them to us!


yeah,i smoke cigars...

torching a bbmf:









smoking a frank:

smoking a best seller at night:

even smoking a culebra:

yeah,i smoke cigars...


----------



## eyesack

Ah oh...


----------



## Amlique

shuckins said:


> yeah,i smoke cigars...
> 
> yeah,i smoke cigars...


You look like a musician. We should jam sometime.


----------



## eyesack

Crap, now that I know what you look like I had to re-do it. Guys you've angered the beast! LOL


----------



## Amlique

eyesack said:


> Crap, now that I know what you look like I had to re-do it. Guys you've angered the beast! LOL


Nice!


----------



## ROB968323

Did we get a total stick count?


----------



## ejgarnut

That is freegin awesome. Wish I could have joined in on the fun.


----------



## tobacmon

You look like a BBMF----Nice line up!


----------



## shuckins

ROB968323 said:


> Did we get a total stick count?


i already pm'd the total...


----------



## MrMayorga

Ray said:


> if it's 36, that should be it.. since you were the 37th person! LOL That's some SERIOUS carnage!!!





ROB968323 said:


> Did we get a total stick count?


I would say that we did some Serious Carnage on this run. But did that stop the *MAD BOMBER????????? NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!*

I'll give you the total in shuckins own words.

*"i have received 216 magnificent cigars!!!

you folks are crazy...lol"*

*WE'RE CRAZY??? *Did you say *WE'RE CRAZY????* No Sir, it is *YOU* that is *CRAZY!!!* :crazy::crazy:

So Drum Roll Please? :drum: The winner with his guess of 211 (only 5 away) was *jadeg001*

:bl Congratulations Jim!!! :bl I got your address already so I will get your prize out to you on Monday


----------



## JGD

Wow, I can't believe we sent that many cigars! I was sure I over shot it. Great job everyone! Hopefully Ron learned his lesson (though it seems as if he may not have)!


----------



## eyesack

MrMayorga said:


> I would say that we did some Serious Carnage on this run. But did that stop the *MAD BOMBER????????? NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!*
> 
> I'll give you the total in shuckins own words.
> 
> *"i have received 216 magnificent cigars!!!
> 
> you folks are crazy...lol"*
> 
> *WE'RE CRAZY??? *Did you say *WE'RE CRAZY????* No Sir, it is *YOU* that is *CRAZY!!!* :crazy::crazy:
> 
> So Drum Roll Please? :drum: The winner with his guess of 211 (only 5 away) was *jadeg001*
> 
> :bl Congratulations Jim!!! :bl I got your address already so I will get your prize out to you on Monday


Ahahaha! Congrats, guys! That was some EPIC pwnage! *high five to everyone!*:tea:


----------



## tru_rocknrolla

Shuckins, I received your decoy package the other day! Great selection, but since I was the decoy, please let me know if you want me to ship back or to someone else. This was awesome!!!!


----------



## commonsenseman

shuckins said:


> yeah,i smoke cigars...
> 
> torching a bbmf:


Alright, I believe you now. Nice sticks & I agree with tobacmon, you do look like a BBMF.

I mean that in the nicest way possible :biggrin:


----------



## shuckins

tru_rocknrolla said:


> Shuckins, I received your decoy package the other day! Great selection, but since I was the decoy, please let me know if you want me to ship back or to someone else. This was awesome!!!!


smoke 'em!!


----------



## shuckins

eyesack said:


> Crap, now that I know what you look like I had to re-do it. Guys you've angered the beast! LOL


that's some funny stuff!!


----------



## fiddlegrin

shuckins said:


> .............
> 
> in the book "the art of war" it says: before a major confrontation, it is wise to employ a diversionary tactic.
> 
> i hope this works...
> 
> 0550 3699 3000 1532 0482
> 0550 3699 3000 1532 0451
> 0550 3699 3000 1532 0468
> 0550 3699 3000 1532 0475
> 0550 3699 3000 1532 0499


*Kinda gotta admire Ron's fighting spirit though don't ya? :dunno:*

*His ship is on fire and sinking....... and yet he still managed to launch additional salvos!!! *










:gulp:

Did anyone else notice the implications of his quote?

"_before a major confrontation_" :scared:

.


----------



## ericb13

It's been great to read this thread! I still want to see a video or photo of the entire carnage. Congrats Ron and to Jim for winning the contest! I hope I'll be able to participate next time!


----------



## commonsenseman

fiddlegrin said:


> Did anyone else notice the implications of his quote?
> 
> "_before a major confrontation_" :scared:
> 
> .


I noticed that as well, is he planning on returning fire???
:fencing:

If so we have him outnumbered & hopefully outgunned :gn:gn


----------



## ekengland07

ericb13 said:


> It's been great to read this thread! I still want to see a video or photo of the entire carnage. Congrats Ron and to Jim for winning the contest! I hope I'll be able to participate next time!


+1 Wish I had gotten into this. Definitely will be involved in the next one.


----------



## Amlique

commonsenseman said:


> I noticed that as well, is he planning on returning fire???
> :fencing:
> 
> If so we have him outnumbered & hopefully outgunned :gn:gn


Or that his original bombings were in fact the diversion before his real attack.


----------



## Cypress

I am not scared. Bring it on!! War is in the air.


----------



## domerthefrog

im totally excited!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mlbar1153

rajuabju said:


> I'm in total favor of 1 random mass bombing per quarter. Doing it more often would be too difficult for most and take the fun out of it... but 3-4 times a year... I'm game every time.


+1. This would be great to continue.


----------



## fiddlegrin

Cypress said:


> I am not scared. Bring it on!! War is in the air.


:yield:Where is the "Peace Pilgrim" when we need her? :hand:

{Not to worry Sam, I'm still with you oh Fearless Leader, this is just a diversionary post to buy us a little time to resupply the B-52s}


----------



## cp478

You all do realize that you just reinforced his arsenal right?


----------



## fiddlegrin

cp478 said:


> You all do realize that you just reinforced his arsenal right?


*Sir_!* 
Are you questioning the tactical wisdom of our finest strategist and most bestest Fearless Leader? :ask:


----------



## fiddlegrin

You are?




OK, that's what I thought you said........ just checking.........:dunno:


----------



## cp478

just stating a fact!
it seems he has more address's than the keeper of the roladex.
if i was you all i would be digging a bomb shelter.


----------



## Ray

I have a feeling this is going to be like the cold war, except someone pressed the button.
We're all about to realize the concept of MAD (mutually assured destruction).

And yes Shuckins, that includes you, I'm sure your launches will again be countered!:biggrin:


----------



## domerthefrog

Ray said:


> I have a feeling this is going to be like the cold war, except someone pressed the button.
> We're all about to realize the concept of MAD (mutually assured destruction).
> 
> And yes Shuckins, that includes you, I'm sure your launches will again be countered!:biggrin:


Oh you can count on counters, of the counters, haha.

you can tell shuckins enjoys the hell out of this. As do most of us! I'm excited to BRING THE RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cp478

You guys did good!
you couldn't have picked a nicer guy!


----------



## fiddlegrin

What was that you said?

I couldn't quite make it out cause I have dirt in my ears!


----------



## commonsenseman

What are they supposed to be doing??? Lol, why is she in that culvert?


----------



## cp478

Don't question it, they are buckeyes! doing what buckeyes are good for!


----------



## Cypress

Well all I got to say is for 36 packages to arrive at someones door with over 100 cigars showing up is an ass whopping that anyone here on Puff will never forget. How much worse can it actually get?


----------



## shuckins

couple more bombs landed today:










9405 5036 9930 0015 6956 41
9405 5036 9930 0015 6963 10
9405 5036 9930 0015 7198 20


----------



## Ray

Just when he began to climb out of his bunker too!

:r


----------



## MrMayorga

cp478 said:


> Don't question it, they are buckeyes! doing what buckeyes are good for!


Hey Now! Be careful what you say there! Most of my best friends are Buckeyes!


----------



## eyesack

This is MADNESS!









Madness???









THIS IS PUFF DOT COM!!!!!!


----------



## MrMayorga

It's obvious that there is no stopping the *MAD BOMBER*. So the next best thing would be make a *STICKY* post just for shuckins' warnings.


----------



## domerthefrog

eyesack said:


> This is MADNESS!
> 
> Madness???
> 
> THIS IS PUFF DOT COM!!!!!!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA i just laughed out loud at work!


----------



## fiddlegrin

commonsenseman said:


> What are they supposed to be doing??? Lol, why is she in that culvert?


 Charlie suggested that we dig bomb shelters,



> ................
> if i was you all i would be digging a bomb shelter.
> __________________
> charlie


*so I got right on it!:*biggrin:

What? ....... I didn't tell you all that I moved to Ohio right after I launched my bomb @ Shuckins?:ask:

.


----------



## cp478

so which one were you supposed to be?
the chick in the culvert or what?


----------



## fiddlegrin

Haaahaahaaaahaahaahaaaaa!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin

*I figured if I gotta go underground for the next 60 days or so I would bring some company!*:woohoo:

.


----------



## holmes711

fiddlegrin said:


> *I figured if I gotta go underground for the next 60 days or so I would bring some company!*:woohoo:
> 
> .


You made a fine decision!


----------



## eyesack

domerthefrog said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA i just laughed out loud at work!


lol glad you enjoyed that! It's true though, this is turning into a warzone! LOL! I'm bout to recruit the pipe-smokers and coffee-brewers for the next volley! ahahaha!


----------



## cp478

I believe that if you don't study history your are doomed to repeat it!

It seems that you all have awakened a sleeping giant! Toro toro toro!


----------



## tobacmon

eyesack said:


> lol glad you enjoyed that! It's true though, this is turning into a warzone! LOL! I'm bout to recruit the pipe-smokers and *coffee-brewers *for the next volley! ahahaha!


Ahh Shuckin's---you mean they grow more coffee other than Maxwell House!:hippie:


----------

